# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Patch für PC erscheint am Mittwoch



## SoerenWetterau (29. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Patch für PC erscheint am Mittwoch* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Patch für PC erscheint am Mittwoch


----------



## Knuppi1 (29. November 2011)

Ich hoffe die Performance verbessert sich noch mit dem Patch.
Mit mein System (X6 1100t-@3,8Ghz, GTX 580, 16gb ram) habe ich in den Städten nur 20fps... und ich spiele nicht mal auf Ultra.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (29. November 2011)

i7 2600k 3,8ghz gtx 580 und 8gb ram und du kommst nie unter 60fps auf ultra


----------



## FernadeZ (29. November 2011)

besitze nen phenom x6 1090T  a. 3,5 ghz  560TI hawk  und 8 gb ram habe auch durchgehen 55-60 fps ohne Einbrüche das spiel ist klasse programmiert


----------



## smooth1980 (29. November 2011)

Phenom 2 x4 965 , 8 GB Ram, Nvidia 450GTS 1024 Mb und da ruckelt nix das rennt absolut flüssig.


----------



## Jaytek (29. November 2011)

i5-2500k GTX 570 8 GB DDR-III RAM - Ultra Settings und FSAA und zus. HD Texture Mods - keine Einbrüche der Performance


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen was genau die 'Ultra'-Settings sind? Der Launcher bietet doch nur Sehr Hoch als Maximum, oder nicht? 

Ansonsten geht die Performance auf meinem System mit ein paar HD Mods + FXAA Injector mit Sharpening Mod ( FXAA ist deaktiviert! ) sehr wohl in die Knie, ich musste 8x AA auf 4x AA reduzieren um ~50-60fps zu erreichen. Mit 8x AA hatte ich in den Städten häufig 'frame drops', allerdings hab ich mit dem Skyrim Configuration Tool alle Einstellungen auf max. gestellt, u.a. Schatten, Wasser etc. und musste diese auch reduzieren.

i7 2600K & GTX 570. In der Vanilla Version von Skyrim hatte ich konstant 60fps, mit max. Einstellungen im Launcher.


----------



## CaptainIbge (29. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer ist, die Inventory nen bischen zu verändern. Unter Sonstige stehen son Haufen Items. Ich such mir nen Wolf nach meinen Seelensteinen, welche leer sind, welche voll, wie voll usw. Genauso isses mit der Ausrüstung...

i5-2500k@4,2 Ghz, 560 Ti, 8 GB RAM, Win7 64 - Die niedrigsten Frames hab ich in der Diebesgilde ca.40-45. Sonst 60+...


----------



## th_h_hexley (29. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was genau die 'Ultra'-Settings sind? Der Launcher bietet doch nur Sehr Hoch als Maximum, oder nicht?



"Sehr hoch" ist die deutsche Übersetzung für "Ultra"


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> "Sehr hoch" ist die deutsche Übersetzung für "Ultra"


"Verstehe" ... dachte immer Very High sei die Übersetzung von Sehr Hoch.  

Aber das erklärt so einige engl. Forenposts oder gar PC Games News wo von Ultra Settings die Rede ist. Danke dir Hexi!


----------



## BlauerGrobi (29. November 2011)

Schade, die Bugs die mich am meisten stören scheinen mit diesem Patch nicht behoben zu werden. Mich nerven die regelmäßigen Abstürze ohne Grund wenn man länger spielt und ärgerlich ist es, daß ich Quests nicht beenden kann, wenn ich die Questgegenstände bereits gefunden habe ohne das ich den Quest hatte bzw. eine Höhle gesäubert hatte ohne das ich dafür den Quest hatte. Ansonsten ist das Spiel bei mit bisher relativ Bugfrei und das bei bereits 60 Stunden.  In der Zeit hätte ich MW3 schon 10 mal durchspielen können ))


----------



## stawacz (29. November 2011)

toller patch,,nur hab ich nicht ein einziges problem was dort aufgerührt wird.

dafür is bei mir die performance ebenfalls beschi....

das äußert sich lustigerweise so.wenn ich zb in  irgend einer stadt ankomme,gehen die frps bis auf 15-20 runter,dreh ich mich aber um und guck wieder zum stadttor,gehen sie wiedere hoch auf 60 frps.

was kann das sein?


win 7 64 bit.q6600,asus p5q pro,6 gb ram und HD 6950


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

Verschlimmbesserte Konfiguration? 

Wie gesagt, ich habs selbst erlebt das ich mit einem Skyrim Config Tool die Einstellungen auf max. gestellt hatte und dann ungelogen 0,5fps, sprich ein Bild alle zwei Sekunden, hatte. Schuld war u.a. eine zu optimistische Konfiguration der Wasserdarstellung sowie der Schatten, hier war es die sichtbare Entfernung von geworfenen Schatten. Da in einer Stadt sehr viel mehr Objekte einen Schatten werfen war das der Overkill, selbst für meinen PC.


----------



## stawacz (29. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Verschlimmbesserte Konfiguration?
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich habs selbst erlebt das ich mit einem Skyrim Config Tool die Einstellungen auf max. gestellt hatte und dann ungelogen 0,5fps, sprich ein Bild alle zwei Sekunden, hatte. Schuld war u.a. eine zu optimistische Konfiguration der Wasserdarstellung sowie der Schatten, hier war es die sichtbare Entfernung von geworfenen Schatten. Da in einer Stadt sehr viel mehr Objekte einen Schatten werfen war das der Overkill, selbst für meinen PC.


 

ich hab ja bisher nur die ganz normalen konfigurationsmöglichkeiten genutzt.mods oder tools nutz ich bisher nich.


edit: habs grad noch mal versucht mit nur 2 fach AA und AF.alle wassereffekte aus.genau das gleiche,,wenn ich stadt einwärts geh,,18 frps -.-


----------



## smooth1980 (29. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was genau die 'Ultra'-Settings sind? Der Launcher bietet doch nur Sehr Hoch als Maximum, oder nicht?
> 
> Ansonsten geht die Performance auf meinem System mit ein paar HD Mods + FXAA Injector mit Sharpening Mod ( FXAA ist deaktiviert! ) sehr wohl in die Knie, ich musste 8x AA auf 4x AA reduzieren um ~50-60fps zu erreichen. Mit 8x AA hatte ich in den Städten häufig 'frame drops', allerdings hab ich mit dem Skyrim Configuration Tool alle Einstellungen auf max. gestellt, u.a. Schatten, Wasser etc. und musste diese auch reduzieren.
> 
> i7 2600K & GTX 570. In der Vanilla Version von Skyrim hatte ich konstant 60fps, mit max. Einstellungen im Launcher.


 

Was ist denn die Vanilla Version ?


----------



## jael (29. November 2011)

Bei mir crasht das Game ab und zu wenn ich die Location wechsle. Dann gehts direkt ab auf den Desktop. Das geht mir schon ziemlich auf den Keks.


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Vanilla Version ?


Ursprungsversion, ohne Mods oder per Hand modifizierte .ini Dateien. Dachte der Begriff 'vanilla' sei bei Software bekannt.


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich hab ja bisher nur die ganz normalen konfigurationsmöglichkeiten genutzt.mods oder tools nutz ich bisher nich.
> 
> 
> edit: habs grad noch mal versucht mit nur 2 fach AA und AF.alle wassereffekte aus.genau das gleiche,,wenn ich stadt einwärts geh,,18 frps -.-


Hmm ... merkwürdig. Hier ist übrigens das Konfiguration-Tool was ich eingangs meinte:
Skyrim configurator at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Chemenu (29. November 2011)

Mich nervt aktuell eigentlich nur dass die Skelette von getöteten Drachen dauerhaft liegen bleiben.
Hab nun schon zwei Drachen in Flusswald erlegt und die Überreste von beiden liegen nun mitten auf der Strasse in der Stadt. 
Das killt irgendwie die Atmosphäre ein wenig wenn da irgendwann die Knochen von 10 Drachen in der Stadt rum liegen...


----------



## X3niC (29. November 2011)

jael schrieb:


> Bei mir crasht das Game ab und zu wenn ich die Location wechsle. Dann gehts direkt ab auf den Desktop. Das geht mir schon ziemlich auf den Keks.


 Bestimmt wegen den 2 gb musst mal im Taskmanager gucken sobald Skyrim 2 gb arbeitsspeicher nimmt kackt es ab:-/


----------



## Knuppi1 (29. November 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> i7 2600k 3,8ghz gtx 580 und 8gb ram und du kommst nie unter 60fps auf ultra


 
Ich versteh nicht wieso ich so schlechte Performance habe...


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. November 2011)

Die fehlerhafte Tastenbelegung wird endlich (!!) gefixt. Zumindest ist es mal angekündigt.

Ich kann von Anfang an keine Favoriten zuweisen, weil ich dummer Weise die "F"-Taste anderweitig zugewiesen habe. Und das lässt sich nicht mehr rückgängig machen...


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. November 2011)

jippi patch allso ich kann meine tasten umstellen wie ich will favoriten geht auch alles und buggs habe ich auch nicht viel gesehn


----------



## abe15 (29. November 2011)

Ich will ein vernünftiges PC-Menü. Momentan ist das alles billiger Konsolenport, absolut nicht zeitgemäß und eine pure Zumutung für PC Spieler, die mir den Spaß an dem Spiel zu sehr großen Teilen zerstört. 
Das fängt an bei der nicht sortierbaren, viel zu kleinen und unübersichtlichen Favouritenliste, geht über nicht vorhandene Hotkeys (1-9 als Schnelltasten für Fähigkeiten wie ist für Rollenspiele eigentlich längst Standard ist) und hört auf bei der schrecklich gestalteten (und obendrein noch ziemlich detailarmen und hässlichen) Gebietskarte, die sich erst aufrufen lässt nachdem man mit "M" den ganzen Bildschirm von der Hauptkarte füllen lässt....


----------



## JoeBold (29. November 2011)

Der Patch ist ein Witz!
Vor allem die PCler haben weiterhin die Arschkarte! Da bleibe ich lieber mit Steam weiterhin offline, kann das Game somit auch ohne eben jenes spielen und aktualisiere 2 mal die Woche die Mods, die ich installiert habe; Diese beheben für mich mehr Fehler im Spiel als dieser Patch. -.-

Selbst nach diesem Patch sind weiterhin die großen Fehler vorhanden:
- Drastischer Frames/Sek Absacker nach Ladebildschirmen weil die GPU-, Shader- und Speichertakte plötzlich auf "2D" Modus zurücksacken; In meinem Fall sind das etwa 300 MHz und das merkt man sehr sehr deutlich.
- Beschissenes UI. Es ist ja toll das "die allgemeine Funktionalität in Sachen gänderte Tastenzuweisungen verbessert wurde, das UI ist aber weiterhin ein Tritt in den Allerwertesten für die PCler.
- Strunzdumme K.I. (Ich will z.B. einfach nicht, dass mein Pferd auf jeden Gegner los geht, bzw. wenn ich in ein befreundetes Camp reite, die NPCs plötzlich mein Pferd an greifen [Ich vermute, dass das Pferd als normales Wildtier behandelt wird; Ja selbst ein verdammter Hase(!) wird von Imperialen Soldaten angegriffen]; Es ist auch nervig, dass der Gegener wegen eines knöchelhohen Steinchchens duzende Meter Umweg hintersich bringt; Gefährten latschen in jede verdammte Falle rein, auch wenn man selbst diese meidet und zack hat man einen Baumstamm im Magen, wird von Feuerfontanen geröstet, oder bekommt von einem mit Nageln bestücktem Stahlgitter eine Massage verpasst! Und vieles mehr)
- Nervige Gameplayentscheidungen (Das man nicht wenigstens vom Pferd aus einen Drachenschrei los lassen kann verstehe ich nicht; Warum ist das Pferd so arsch langsam und hat kaum Ausdauer? Das macht den Besitzt eines Pferdes sinnlos; Keine direkten Anweisungen für den Gefährten? Warum gibt es dafür keine Tastaturkürzel? Ach, ich vergas, beschissener Konsolenport!)
- Eingabemöglichkeiten (Ich besitze das g13 Game Board von Logitech, aber kann den Analogstick nicht als solchen für Skyrim verwenden und muss die WASD-Tasten darauf legen -.- ; Etwas anderes außer GamePad oder Maus/Tasta versteht das Game nicht - Ergo kein bequemes Zocken von der Couch für mich möglich, denn ich besitze kein verdammtes GamePad, sondern "nur" die Razer Hydra (welche nicht erkannt wird))
- Gering aufgelöste Texturen (wenige Tage nach der Veröffentlichung von Skyrim kamen bereits die ersten Hochauflösenden Textur-Mods ans Tageslicht und mitlerweile kann man fast ganz Skyrim mit neuen Texturen ausstatten, da verstehe ich nicht, warum das Bethesda nicht schafft - Oder sagen wir mal, das zeigt doch wieder nur, dass man selbst bei den Texturen nur an die Konsolen gedacht hat, anstatt zumindest dort für den PC zuerst zu entwickeln um sie dann einfach auf Konsolenmatsch zu reduzieren)
- Und Und Und Und ...


----------



## Vordack (29. November 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich will ein vernünftiges PC-Menü. Momentan ist das alles billiger Konsolenport, absolut nicht zeitgemäß und eine pure Zumutung für PC Spieler, die mir den Spaß an dem Spiel zu sehr großen Teilen zerstört.
> Das fängt an bei der nicht sortierbaren, viel zu kleinen und unübersichtlichen Favouritenliste, geht über nicht vorhandene Hotkeys (1-9 als Schnelltasten für Fähigkeiten wie ist für Rollenspiele eigentlich längst Standard ist) und hört auf bei der schrecklich gestalteten (und obendrein noch ziemlich detailarmen und hässlichen) Gebietskarte, die sich erst aufrufen lässt nachdem man mit "M" den ganzen Bildschirm von der Hauptkarte füllen lässt....


 
Hast Du das System überhaupt kapuiert? Ich frage deshalb, da es ja möglich ist Sprüche/Fähigkeiten in das Quickmenu zu legen und ihnen dort eben den Hotkeys 1-9 zuzuweisen. Also ist der Punkt nicht haltbar.

Als PC-Spielr sollte man sowieso die Schnelltasten benutzen (M für Map, C für Charakter usw.) also fällt einem das Menu eigentlich nicht auf.

Die Map... ist Geschmackssache und hat nichts mit Konsolenport zu tun. Mir gefällt es so besser, Dir nicht


----------



## LostHero (29. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich hab ja bisher nur die ganz normalen konfigurationsmöglichkeiten genutzt.mods oder tools nutz ich bisher nich.
> 
> 
> edit: habs grad noch mal versucht mit nur 2 fach AA und AF.alle wassereffekte aus.genau das gleiche,,wenn ich stadt einwärts geh,,18 frps -.-



Schraub mal die Schatten runter.
Ich hab nen AMD QuadCore (965) @3.400 Mhz, 16 GB Ram und ne HD5850 und habe alle settings auf anschlag und sogar einige initweaks dazu und habe nur selten weniger als 60 fps (und nie unter 40).

Einziger schalter, der bei mir "nur" auf hoch statt sehr hoch steht sind die Schatten (die sehen eh immer gleich kacke aus ^^). sobald ich da von hoch auf sehr hoch schalte, bricht mein game auf unspielbare 15 FPS stellenweise ein. Kein plan woran genau das liegen könnte.
Als Grakatreiber verwende ich den neuen 11.11a (Skyrim performance treiber, falls man +2% leistung als performancetreiber bezeichnen kann xD).

€dit:
spiele @16:10 mit 1680x1050er auflösung, 16x AA und 8xAF


----------



## Schlontzi (29. November 2011)

also ich zocke es auf nem 8-kern mac pro mit 6gb ram und nur einer radeon 4870 mit 512bm.
alles auf max außer dieses fsaa und das andere wo man 8x und so einstellen kann.
auflösung ist irgendwas mit 1920x...

läuft nur nach dem laden eines savegames für ca eine sekunde kurz ruckelig und danach butter weich...


----------



## abe15 (29. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hast Du das System überhaupt kapuiert? Ich frage deshalb, da es ja möglich ist Sprüche/Fähigkeiten in das Quickmenu zu legen und ihnen dort eben den Hotkeys 1-9 zuzuweisen. Also ist der Punkt nicht haltbar.
> 
> Als PC-Spielr sollte man sowieso die Schnelltasten benutzen (M für Map, C für Charakter usw.) also fällt einem das Menu eigentlich nicht auf.
> 
> Die Map... ist Geschmackssache und hat nichts mit Konsolenport zu tun. Mir gefällt es so besser, Dir nicht


 
Drück mal M und dann L, dann weißt du was ich meine. Diese Minikarte ist absolut unübersichtlich und sieht schlecht aus, und einfach so im Spiel aufrufen lässt sie sich auch nicht, mann muss immer erst mit M auf die Hauptkarte. Weiterhin ist es nicht möglich, das Quickmenu zu sortieren und Tastenzuweisungen haben wenn überhaupt, dann nur per Drag & Drop zu funktionieren. Dieses dämliche rumgeklicke entspricht einfach nicht dem, was man mit Maus und Tastatur machen kann. Skyrim gibt mir einfach permanent das Gefühl, anstatt meiner Maus einen Controller in der Hand zu haben. Das war auch schon in Oblivion ein Problem und stört viele Spieler, google das mal 

Und noch ein Beispiel fällt mir ein: Versucht mal, auf der Karte einen Wegpunkt/ bzw. eine Markierung zu setzen. Manchmal spricht das Teil erst gar nicht / erst nach mehrmaligem Klicken an und dann ploppt auchnoch dieses unsinnige Menü auf, in dem man gefragt wird, ob man den alten Marker verschieben oder ersetzen will. Als Konsolero kein Problem, ich tippe 2mal gegen den Stick und hab meine Auswahl getroffen, der PCler bewegt erstmal umständlich den Mauscursor zur Bildschirmmitte - sowas muss einfach nicht sein...

P.S.: an JoeBold: Bin da ziemlich deiner Meinung, spricht hier alles für einen grob fahrlässig umgesetzten Konsolenport. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, das Spiel ist klasse und ich spiele es gern, aber grade in Sachen Menüs wünsche ich mir dringend eine Anpassung an den PC. Da man da schon bei Oblivion vergeblich drauf warten musste hoffe ich, dass die ersten Mods bald rauskommen und diese Fehler ausbügeln, selbiges gilt auch für die teilweise wirklich konsoligen Texturen. 

Ich muss jetzt leider mal 1-2 Wochen von Skyrim zurücktreten und warte mal ab, was sich in der Modding-Community so tut, fürs erste müssen BF3 und ab nächster Woche das neue AC herhalten


----------



## stawacz (29. November 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Schraub mal die Schatten runter.
> Ich hab nen AMD QuadCore (965) @3.400 Mhz, 16 GB Ram und ne HD5850 und habe alle settings auf anschlag und sogar einige initweaks dazu und habe nur selten weniger als 60 fps (und nie unter 40).
> 
> Einziger schalter, der bei mir "nur" auf hoch statt sehr hoch steht sind die Schatten (die sehen eh immer gleich kacke aus ^^). sobald ich da von hoch auf sehr hoch schalte, bricht mein game auf unspielbare 15 FPS stellenweise ein. Kein plan woran genau das liegen könnte.
> ...



habs grad nochmal probiert..funzt auch nich   es kommt mir langsam wirklich wie ein bug vor.ich hab sonst außerhalb von städten nie probleme,,alles auf sehr hoch,bei konstant 60 frps.nur wenn ich in städten bin gehts in den keller.und dann ,wie schon gesagt,wenn ich stadtauswärts gucke,,bleiben die frps stabil.dreh ich mich aber um,sofort 15-20 frp -.-

ich brauch mich nichmal bewegen,,einmal umdrehen reicht


----------



## LostHero (29. November 2011)

bist du evtl von dem problem/bug betroffen, dass sich deine Graka und/oder deine CPU in den 2D modus drosselt? (googel mal nach, schienen einige n problem mit zu haben bei skyrim).
dann taktet die graka und die cpu deutlich runter, anders kann ich mir deine leistungseinbrüche auch nicht erklären...


----------



## Neawoulf (29. November 2011)

Ist die farbenfrohe Städte Mod wirklich ernst gemeint??

Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass jemand so eine Optik (siehe unten) schön finden kann. Das passt farblich doch überhaupt nicht, alles ist blass, nur das Gras und die Dächer sehen aus wie aus dem Bonbon-Automaten:

http://static.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/images/1892-1-1322500218.gif

Die Wasser-Mod sieht dagegen gar nicht übel aus, die "weichen" Gesichter dagegen finde ich einfach nur hässlich. Da wurde doch einfach nur die komplette Gesichtsstruktur geglättet und die Figuren sehen aus wie Plastikpuppen. Ist für mich genauso ein Designverbrechen wie die Schlauchbootlippen-Alyx in der Half Life 2 Grafikmod, deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.

Für Morrowind und Oblivion gab es ja einige wirklich gelungene Mods, bei Skyrim wird das aber wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis wirklich gute Sachen kommen. Leider werden die guten Mods dann vermutlich zwischen massenhaft Müll häufig ungerechtfertigt einfach untergehen.


----------



## tavrosffm (29. November 2011)

ist denn dann auch diese 2 gb ram sperre weg oder muss ich dann immer noch zu tool von dritten greifen damit meine erst kürzlich erworbenen 8 gb ram auch irgendwie zum tragen kommen?
ist schon klar dass die 8 gb wohlmöglich nie komplett gebraucht werden vom spiel dennoch habe ich wegen dieser sperre auch den letzten patch noch nicht drauf.
ich spiele auf´m pc und möchte doch nicht auf konsolen hardware niveau kastriert werden.


----------



## Chriss8185 (29. November 2011)

ich hoffe ja mal gleich um 0uhr heute nacht


----------



## Vordack (29. November 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Drück mal M und dann L, dann weißt du was ich meine. Diese Minikarte ist absolut unübersichtlich und sieht schlecht aus, und einfach so im Spiel aufrufen lässt sie sich auch nicht, mann muss immer erst mit M auf die Hauptkarte. Weiterhin ist es nicht möglich, das Quickmenu zu sortieren und Tastenzuweisungen haben wenn überhaupt, dann nur per Drag & Drop zu funktionieren. Dieses dämliche rumgeklicke entspricht einfach nicht dem, was man mit Maus und Tastatur machen kann. Skyrim gibt mir einfach permanent das Gefühl, anstatt meiner Maus einen Controller in der Hand zu haben. Das war auch schon in Oblivion ein Problem und stört viele Spieler, google das mal


 

Komisch, ich hatte mit meinen Quicktasten 1-9 noch absolut keine Probleme mit der Zuweisung... Bei mir ist das Menu Alphabetisch sortiert und die jeweiligen Spells/Skills kann ich ganz einfach, per Tastendruck, zuweisen.


----------



## elbano (29. November 2011)

Zitat: "Der nächste Patch für The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim wird am kommenden Mittwoch erscheinen. Version 1.2 wird einige Bugfixes beheben ..."    hääää !?
wenn dann doch "beinhalten" hoffe ich ...!


----------



## larsduhr (29. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> habs grad nochmal probiert..funzt auch nich  es kommt mir langsam wirklich wie ein bug vor.ich hab sonst außerhalb von städten nie probleme,,alles auf sehr hoch,bei konstant 60 frps.nur wenn ich in städten bin gehts in den keller.und dann ,wie schon gesagt,wenn ich stadtauswärts gucke,,bleiben die frps stabil.dreh ich mich aber um,sofort 15-20 frp -.-
> 
> ich brauch mich nichmal bewegen,,einmal umdrehen reicht




Hast du vielleicht mal Einstellungen im Grafikkartentreiber gemacht? Hatte auch ein ähnliches Problem (in den ersten Minuten hatte ich nur alle 3-4 Sekunden ein Bild und das war nur Schwarz-Weiß), bis mir eingefallen ist, dass ich in meiner NVidia Systemsteuerung vieles mal umgestellt hatte. Ich hab dann einfach alles wieder auf Standard gestellt und nun kann ich Skyrim in Ultra und mit mods fast ohne Probleme spielen, ich hab nur in äußerst wenigen Fällen noch kleine Frame Einbrüche, aber damit kann ich leben, liegt auch daran, dass meine 560 Ti am Limit läuft.


----------



## soadismfaebu (30. November 2011)

Ich hoffe doch, dass auch Questbezogene (teils) schwerwiegende Bugs behoben werden. das Internet ist geradezu vollgestopft von Reklamationen wegen nicht ausführbarer quests. Oder wenn man die Abgeschworenenquest in Markath abschliesst(!) und dann wieder Straffällig wird, kann man weder ins Gefängnis noch bezahlen, und über Los darf man ja schon mal gar nicht  Zwar für die Sturmmantelquest war das dann noch ein Extrakick, wenn man ein schleichender Meuchelmörder ist. War dann um einiges schwieriger als die "normale" Quest


----------



## smooth1980 (30. November 2011)

soadismfaebu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass auch Questbezogene (teils) schwerwiegende Bugs behoben werden. das Internet ist geradezu vollgestopft von Reklamationen wegen nicht ausführbarer quests. Oder wenn man die Abgeschworenenquest in Markath abschliesst(!) und dann wieder Straffällig wird, kann man weder ins Gefängnis noch bezahlen, und über Los darf man ja schon mal gar nicht  Zwar für die Sturmmantelquest war das dann noch ein Extrakick, wenn man ein schleichender Meuchelmörder ist. War dann um einiges schwieriger als die "normale" Quest



oO , da scheints wohl als ob Ich großes Glück gehabt habe auch mit der genannten Quest gabs keine Probleme bei mir. Allgemein hab ich noch keine gravierenden Bugs entdeckt. Nur einmal bin ich in ne Taverne und da stand der Wirt mitten auf dem Tisch . Mehr Bugs fallen mir auf Anhieb nicht ein.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist die farbenfrohe Städte Mod wirklich ernst gemeint??


Scheint so ... wobei ich es auch nicht hübsch finde.

Ich verwende ein AddOn was den Kontrast etwas anpasst. Also dunkle Ecken sind nun dunkel und nicht grau wie in der Original-Version. Dadurch wird das Gesamtbild mMn sehr viel stimmiger ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren wird das gesamte Bild etwas geschärft, wobei das sicherlich nicht allen gefallen wird. Die Mod verwende ich übrigens ohne FXAA, obwohl es den FXAA Injector voraussetzt.  

Hier gehts zum AddOn: Strong modified SkyrimPrefs_ini and FXAA Settings at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Marko3006 (30. November 2011)

ACHTUNG!! Der Patch macht alle Resistenzen unbrauchbar! Wartet mal lieber ab! (Im Amerikanischen Forum nachzulesen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2011)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!! Der Patch macht alle Resistenzen unbrauchbar! Wartet mal lieber ab! (Im Amerikanischen Forum nachzulesen)


 
Was meinst du genau damit?


----------



## trinity_reloaded (30. November 2011)

Hmm, hab zwar nicht alles aufg Maximum, dafür rennt das Spiel aber auch komplett flüssig.
Da mit den Drachenseelenaufsammeln, das nicht klappt, hatte ich auch erst einmal.
Und die C2Ds sind bei mir ebenso eher selten & fast immer direkt nach dem saven, 
das man quasi keine Sekunde nochmal spielen muss.


----------



## Chemenu (30. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau damit?


 Magieresistenz. Einige Spieler berichten davon dass mit dem Patch alle Resistenten (Frost, Feuer, Blitz, usw.) auf 0% gesetzt wurden. Also z.B. die 50%ige Frostresistenz der Nords verschwunden ist. Oder dass verzauberte Waffen/Rüstungen mit z.B. 100% Resistenz gegenüber Feuer eben diesen Effekt verloren haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Magieresistenz. Einige Spieler berichten davon dass mit dem Patch alle Resistenten (Frost, Feuer, Blitz, usw.) auf 0% gesetzt wurden. Also z.B. die 50%ige Frostresistenz der Nords verschwunden ist. Oder dass verzauberte Waffen/Rüstungen mit z.B. 100% Resistenz gegenüber Feuer eben diesen Effekt verloren haben.


 
Achso, danke dir


----------



## Marko3006 (30. November 2011)

Dazu kommen noch rückwärtsfliegende Drachen!


----------



## Paldonhb (30. November 2011)

patch is da


----------



## Marko3006 (30. November 2011)

Bleib wo du bist Patch^^


----------



## Ladde82 (1. Dezember 2011)

seit dem Patch ist das ding unspielbar.
Schlossknacken geht nur mit Maustaste. Mit A und D dreht sich das schloss nicht mehr.
Ich wollte mir Gift auf  die Waffe machen. Kam zum Auswahlbildschirm mit *ja* , *nein*  und *Abbrechen*. nichts ging mehr weder ESC, Tab oder mit Maus auswählen. Mußte Skyrim mit Tabmanager beenden. 
Start Probleme ohne ende etc. der Patch ist eine katastrophe.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

ich frag mich echt was die gesoffen haben...vor dem patch lief alles,,außer die gelegentlichen frameeinbrüche in städten.und jetzt nachdem steam dat ding automatisch gezogen hat,is mein spiel lahmgelegt.

wie lange darf ich jetzt darauf warten das ich mein spiel wieder nutzen kann???


----------



## Chemenu (1. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt was die gesoffen haben...vor dem patch lief alles,,außer die gelegentlichen frameeinbrüche in städten.und jetzt nachdem steam dat ding automatisch gezogen hat,is mein spiel lahmgelegt.
> 
> wie lange darf ich jetzt darauf warten das ich mein spiel wieder nutzen kann???


 
D.h. es startet nicht mehr? Mods installiert?
Notfalls deinstallieren und neu installieren. Und natürlich Steam-Updates deaktivieren.
Kann bestimmt ein paar Tage/Wochen dauern bis ein neuer Patch erscheint.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> D.h. es startet nicht mehr? Mods installiert?
> Notfalls deinstallieren und neu installieren. Und natürlich Steam-Updates deaktivieren.
> Kann bestimmt ein paar Tage/Wochen dauern bis ein neuer Patch erscheint.


 
doch doch,starten tut es noch,,,nur funktioniert der controller nich mehr,,einige tasten gehen nicht obwohl sie eingestellt sind.ich kann zb mit A springen,wenn ich in menüs bin,kann ich aber nicht mehr mit A bestätigen.musste auch via taskmanager beenden.anders ging es nich mehr

edit:  mods nutz ich keine


----------

